# coat color speckled / spotty



## shusband456 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi - 

Our male vizsla, Buckley, who just turned 1 years old and is big - weighing in at 68lbs, has odd coloration patterns. 

Mainly, the issue is on his rear haunches. He has a nice solid rust color stripe down his back, but at the rear haunch area, on both sides, his coat whitens quite a bit, which is fine, but in the white areas, there are rust color speckles on the coat. The underlying skin in the area of these spots on his coat does not appear to have any issues.

Is it normal for this sort of speckling, splotchy coat coloration as a vizsla ages? Or - do we have something to be worried about (e.g. diet problems, allergy, etc)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Pictures would help. But probably nothing to sorry about unless you were going to show him.


----------



## shusband456 (Jul 17, 2013)

SteelCityDozer said:


> Pictures would help. But probably nothing to sorry about unless you were going to show him.


We're not going to show him. 

His coat makes me think of a chocolate syrup in milk that's not stirred all the way -- speckles of darker color floating in the lighter color. 

The photo shows it to some extent, although it's much more obvious in person and heavy on both sides of his body. I'm not saying that I think this is a health problem -- I just would like to know whether it might be something to be concerned about. He's on a strict grain-free, high-quality kibble diet, and I've wondered if I'm not feeding him right, or if there something else causing his coat to be less than solid in color at such an early age. BTW - our vet has no idea and prescribed anti-biotics just in case, but that was weeks ago...

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

